# This Day in History



## i_am_Lois (May 1, 2014)

May 2, 1964

The Beatles' 2nd Album" goes #1 & stays #1 for for 5 weeks.

View attachment 6522

*Track List & Song Notes:*
_Side One_ 
1. "Roll Over Beethoven" (Chuck Berry)
2. "Thank You Girl" (Lennon-McCartney)
      [SUP]Written specifically for the band's female fans[/SUP]
3. "You Really Got a Hold on Me" (Smokey Robinson)
4. "Devil in Her Heart" (Richard Drapkin)
5. "Money (That's What I Want)" (Janie Bradford-Barry Gordy)
6. "You Can't Do That" (Lennon-McCartney)
      [SUP]A rare instance of Lennon playing lead guitar on the entire track[/SUP] 
_Side Two_
1. "Long Tall Sally" (Robert Blackwell-Enotris Johnson-Little Richard)
      [SUP]Originally recorded by Little Richard in 1956[/SUP]
2. "I Call Your Name" (Lennon-McCartney)
      [SUP]Originally written by Lennon for The Dakotas, for whom it was a #1 UK hit in 1963.[/SUP]
3. "Please Mister Postman" (Robert Bateman-Georgia Dobbins-William Garrett-Freddie Gorman-Brian Holland)
4. "I'll Get You" (Lennon-McCartney)
      [SUP]A rare instance of Lennon and McCartney singing in unison (not harmonizing) for most of the song[/SUP]
5. "She Loves You" (Lennon-McCartney)
      [SUP]The band's biggest selling single in the UK[/SUP]


----------



## That Guy (May 2, 2014)

So good.  So good.  So good.  God, I love the Beatles!


----------

